# Splitters for Moca?



## davidy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

In trying to debug a brand new Moca set-up, I just had a TiVo support person tell me that I had to have 3Ghz splitters to make Moca work for the TiVo with the Actiontec adapter. Seems to run completely different than all other splitter info I had seen when researching Moca. What do the experts here have to say? Frankly, the location of the splitters in my house probably make Moca not an option in my house if that were really the requirement. Who can fill me in?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

davidy2 said:


> In trying to debug a brand new Moca set-up, I just had a TiVo support person tell me that I had to have 3Ghz splitters to make Moca work for the TiVo with the Actiontec adapter. Seems to run completely different than all other splitter info I had seen when researching Moca. What do the experts here have to say? Frankly, the location of the splitters in my house probably make Moca not an option in my house if that were really the requirement. Who can fill me in?


Hi,
When MoCA was being tested, they found that it would work with "most" splitters which were currently being used. That being said, I have found that the use of MoCA rated splitters can be helpful especially when problems have been found. Below are some resources for MoCA rated splitters. The other issue which can stop MoCA dead are standard, i.e., non-MoCa compatible amplifiers. The most critcal splitter in my experience is the first or main 4-8 way on your system. Another issue is the use of a POE/ Whole Home DVR filter on the input to that main splitter.
Verizon
https://www.verizon.com/home/fios-accessories/
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...=moca+splitter&sprefix=moca+s,electronics,188
Tech Tool Supply
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=catv+moca+rated

http://pctcorporate.com/products-main/hfc-networks/amplifiers/moca-bypass-amplifiers.htm
PS. The use of those satelite grade 3GHz splitters has been reported to be problematic by some users. The MoCA rated splitters have been specifically made to pass the MoCA frequencies.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a combination of the splitters found on the Amazon page (Holland 1675 MHz and RCA 3 GHz) for FiOS and MoCA in my house. The RCA one is a 4-way satellite splitter and I don't have any problems at all, but YMMV. I don't have POE filter either; I don't believe this is required for FiOS but some setups might need it as fcfc2 mentioned. 

One thing to look for is uncapped ends. It was recommended to me that I buy caps for any unused cable jacks in the house (they're really cheap) to prevent some signal loss. I don't know if this is true or not but I do it. 

Good luck...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

El Maestro said:


> I have a combination of the splitters found on the Amazon page (Holland 1675 MHz and RCA 3 GHz) for FiOS and MoCA in my house. The RCA one is a 4-way satellite splitter and I don't have any problems at all, but YMMV. I don't have POE filter either; I don't believe this is required for FiOS but some setups might need it as fcfc2 mentioned.
> 
> One thing to look for is uncapped ends. It was recommended to me that I buy caps for any unused cable jacks in the house (they're really cheap) to prevent some signal loss. I don't know if this is true or not but I do it.
> 
> Good luck...


Hi,
Agreed, no filter on Fios but most every other company, yes. The "caps" are 75 ohm terminators which can be found on Ebay and most Home Depot stores, cheap, about $4 for 10. Use one on any open ports or unused wall jacks.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

davidy2 said:


> In trying to debug a brand new Moca set-up, I just had a TiVo support person tell me that I had to have 3Ghz splitters to make Moca work for the TiVo with the Actiontec adapter. Seems to run completely different than all other splitter info I had seen when researching Moca. What do the experts here have to say? Frankly, the location of the splitters in my house probably make Moca not an option in my house if that were really the requirement. Who can fill me in?


Most splitters work fine but if there are moca signal issues, splitters are a primary culprit. Any old, damaged, or otherwise questionable splitters should be replaced. 1 to 1.5 GHz.

If you want we can double check your setup if you make a diagram or give us details of the coax setup.


----------

